# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Kar-go, autonomous delivery vehicle, Academy of Robotics, Cardiff, Wales, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Academy of Robotics

academyofrobotics.co.uk/discover-kar-go.html

Kar-go on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

We are Academy of Robotics' Kar-go - William Sachiti

Oct 10, 2019




> The inventor of the self-driving autonomous delivery vehicle William Sachiti, founder of the Academy of Robotics introduces Kar-go.  Kar-go was debuted at the Goodwood Festival of Speed 2019, unveiled to over 100 journalists.
> 
> The vehicle's impossible design and engineering was led by legendary multi-award-winning vehicle designer Paul Burgess and the who was most recently at McLaren. Paul worked alongside Pilgrim Motorsports to make Williams's design a reality. The vehicle's operating system was built in-house over two years by the team at Academy of Robotics, led by Professor(France) Dr(UK) Elio Tucci and lead architect Dr Aparajit Narayan and the team.The vehicle is part of a massive collaboration which started at Aberystwyth University in Wales in 2017 and now has a team working in four countries.

----------


## Airicist

Kar-go: a green energy delivery solution

Jan 21, 2020




> In this video, Martin explains why he is backing Kar-go, Europe's first road-worthy autonomous delivery vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

Bringing self-driving delivery cars to the UK - 2020 Journey

Premiered Feb 7, 2020




> Our journey to automate last-mile delivery, Kar-go.

----------


## Airicist

William Sachiti launches Kar-go autonomous delivery London

Nov 10, 2020




> Part 1 of the Academy of Robotics live-stream event with William Sachiti founder in London Borough of Hounslow and a panel with retail experts, UK government officials observers and members of the public viewing from home.

----------

